# bob sikes sept 20th



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

well got out there on the pensacola beach side some people were on the sea wall where i wanted to fish at so i went up on the bridge to try and catch some lady fish for shark bait put my gulp on and went at managed to get one over the rail. after about an hour up there the people left from my spot so i got the rest of gear out and started fishing....it was windy and the rain would come and go but nothing was biting after what seemed like for ever [only about 2 hours] i got my first bit got him in and it was a small little 2ft shark no fun on the 9500 with 65 pound power pro...put the rods back out and never got another bit. but i did get to met ugly he came down and fished with me for bout an hour than we packed it in and headed home empty handed


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was at sikes guild breeze side and I was red fishing and I hooked up on a big shark. My guess is a big bull. Pulled like I hooked up to a freight train. Lucky my it grabbed my only pole with a steel leader so I was able to fight him for a few minutes before he hit a piling and broke off.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

pacecountryboy said:


> well got out there on the pensacola beach side some people were on the sea wall where i wanted to fish at so i went up on the bridge to try and catch some lady fish for shark bait put my gulp on and went at managed to get one over the rail. after about an hour up there the people left from my spot so i got the rest of gear out and started fishing....it was windy and the rain would come and go but nothing was biting after what seemed like for ever [only about 2 hours] i got my first bit got him in and it was a small little 2ft shark no fun on the 9500 with 65 pound power pro...put the rods back out and never got another bit. but i did get to met ugly he came down and fished with me for bout an hour than we packed it in and headed home empty handed


No shark, no fish, sometimes not even a single bite. If you've met up with our fellow PFF'er Don you didn't leave "empty handed". You left having met up with a true great individual and new friend. At least that's how I see it :thumbsup:
Give it time, the monsters will let you know they are there.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

oh i know they r there my 2 biggest sharks ever were caught at bob sikes one was 5'10" and the other was 7'2" both were really fun....


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

It was great meeting you JB, I look forward to doing some sharking with you when the weather improves! And Thanks for the good word Smarty and right back at you! I don't get to see you very often but I enjoy the hell out of you when I do! I have been getting beat up lately by the shark gods but my Moma didn't raise no Quitter so I will be back at it tonight rain or moonshine. Cya guys soon UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



pacecountryboy said:


> oh i know they r there my 2 biggest sharks ever were caught at bob sikes one was 5'10" and the other was 7'2" both were really fun....


Were both of those bulls?


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah both were bulls i caught the 5 ft one on half a lady fish and the 7 ft one on about a 12 inch mullet with head cut off both were caught on my 6/0 at night at the very end of the bridge on the p-cola beach side


----------

